# Some of my Photography



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of my Photographs

Canon T1i - 18-55 mm IS lens

In and around NYC.

Cheers,

Saul

Peaceful Evening










The Bridge










Morning at Folgenart










The Conversation










Reading










Ocean Mood


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks...........


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like them! I like the 3rd one with the moon, looks like a painting.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Where's the "Like" button? Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I really like some of these. Especially the first and third ones. They are really stunning nature scenes.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I see a very unique blur effect, may ask did you done post editting via photoshop? Like them, I enjoy photography.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

First two and the fifth are brilliant, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you kind and supporting words.

Yes, I did some editing with photoshop, mostly with the 3rd one, 'Morning in Folgenart'.

Here are few more:

The Couple










The Orange Tree










At the Park with Mummy










The Train










Relaxing in the Evening










The Morning is Never Late


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice  I especially loved the "reading" and "the couple" photos. Both my sister and a family friend are eager photographers and I would love to learn more from them, but things always gets in the way...........like my self-confidence..


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

karenpat said:


> Very nice  I especially loved the "reading" and "the couple" photos. Both my sister and a family friend are eager photographers and I would love to learn more from them, but things always gets in the way...........like my self-confidence..


Thanks,

Self confidence will come if you begin.

Regards


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

They are beautiful.
Nice work


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you Jan!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Not bad. I think you probably have more talent as a photographer than as a composer of music.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Not bad. I think you probably have more talent as a photographer than as a composer of music.


Not really.

I think that you think this way because you like my photography better then my music, but that doesnt mean that I have more talent for photography then music...

Sort it out...


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

The world is so beautiful. Humans have made it prettier.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

KJohnson said:


> The world is so beautiful. Humans have made it prettier.


Nice Line...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

KJohnson said:


> The world is so beautiful. Humans have made it prettier.


Really?

This









Or this


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm so glad that there are many places like the first picture where I live. But how long will they last?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Jan said:


> I'm so glad that there are many places like the first picture where I live. But how long will they last?


Humans have the capacity to elevate themselves and elevate the world with them, but they can do the opposite too. Its a matter of choice.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Jan said:


> I'm so glad that there are many places like the first picture where I live. But how long will they last?


1. Where do you live
2. Do you have an spare rooms available for me?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

1. The island of Madeira
2. No sorry.:lol:


----------



## crazychopin (Dec 16, 2010)

Great view! I have to say you have the talent for photography


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

It is so beautiful. I especially love the 1st,3rd, and the last one "The Morning is never late" how ethereal!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Really?
> 
> This
> 
> ...


The second one. It's full of people. I love people. I believe that our species is amazing.


----------



## Herr Rott (Jan 11, 2011)

> The second one. It's full of people. I love people. I believe that our species is amazing.


:devil:
I have to go with the first one. There are no people. I too believe that our spieces is amazing, but we have built around us a fairly 'unnatural' habitat. We have polluted the Oceans, made the sky dangerous, let thousands of people and animals die every day whilst we go to our offices and mow our lawns. We have made it useful for ourselves without thinkiing about it. We have made it far from pretty.
But!!! :tiphat: You are so right. It becomes pretty to us when we image it, and a little trip through Sauls pictures, etc DOES make the Earth prettier.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

CageFan said:


> It is so beautiful. I especially love the 1st,3rd, and the last one "The Morning is never late" how ethereal!


Did I answer to the wrong post? To correct myself, yes, the First picture is more adorable. I understand the second one shows improvement of convenience for our species, but such conveniency has higher price than its value.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Thank you, SD.
I enjoyed all of these. They are all interesting in a variety of ways. I like the pervading austerity, bleakness I might almost say. It's powerful.
My favourite: At the park with Mummy. (Perhaps because I know a couple very similar, uncannily so in fact).


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

People? Down with people! Up with cockroaches... a much more appealing species.


----------



## Sovr'gnChancellor£ (Jan 25, 2011)

I especially like the "Morning at Folgenart" and the "Ocean mood".

BTW, is that the moon in "Morning at Folgenart"?? 

Thanks!


----------

